# Spectrum Betta Formula



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

Have anyone use or try the food out? if so can you share with me these question.

is the food soft or hard.
do i need to soak it first b4 i hand them to my betta.
do it still float?
i have use Atison PRO and love it but want to try something new. 

lately i been ordering all kinda betta food just to find out its hard and need to be soak b4 feeding which i hate.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta man said:


> What is it?


It obviously isn't betta food,if that is what you're thinking(sarcasm).


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

nooooo pp..... didnt u know that its a top secret special kind of betta water that even the betta breeders dont know about!!!! (-;


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Betta man said:


> What is it?


Google is your friend......


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

formany......pm me your address....i will send you a sample of Betta Blasts...


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you referring to the New Life Spectrum brand? If so I personally really like it, good quality ingredients from what I've read, not too processed and my bettas love it!! I'm planning on eventually doing a write up on all of the different betta foods out there! When I find time!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I was wondering if it was a liquid fry food or powder.


----------

